# Park Tool PRS-25 vs Feedback Sports Pro Elite Bike stands



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Looking to purchase lightweight stand that still has some stability for my 28lb & 18lb bikes. Will take occasionally on the road, and want it to easily fold into the corner.

Looking for feedback on the Park and Feedback stands. Hoping for feedback from folks that have used BOTH stands in order for a proper comparison. :thumbsup:


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

park portable stands seem a little crude and not as finely designed as the feed back stands. i have used the prs 25 briefly and like a lot more than the older ones or the cheaper home mechanic level stuff. the feedback sport mechanic is what i use at home


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

I have minimal experience with both. I took a "Bike Mechanic 101" class recently and the instructor had about five Park stands (looked like the PRS-25) and one Feedback Sports Pro Elite.

The Feedback stand is a lot easier to put up and breakdown (no hex screws involved). IIRC, the Feedback is also substantially lighter than the Park (verified by comparitaive shipping weights @ Amazon.com). IMHO the Feedback is one of those tools that you love because it's just so damned NICE and well-designed.

I bought a Feedback Pro Elite for home work. The Feedback stand also has a very nice, heavy nylon bag for toting it around. About the only negative I wonder about is whether the Park's two-legged design is less obtrusive and easier to work with than the 3-legged Feedback.

FWIW, REI is currently having a 20% sale on all Feedback stands, PLUS there's an additional 1-item 20% discount on one item, so that's a _*GREAT*_ deal on a Pro Elite.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

Porschefan said:


> I have minimal experience with both. I took a "Bike Mechanic 101" class recently and the instructor had about Park stands (looked like the PRS-25) and one Feedback Sports Pro Elite.
> 
> The Feedback stand is a lot easier to put up and breakdown (no hex screws involved). IIRC, the Feedback is also substantially lighter than the Park (verified by comparitaive shipping weights @ Amazon.com). IMHO the Feedback is one of those tools that you love because it's just so damned NICE and well-designed.
> 
> ...


I don't see any sale on the Feedback stands. Also Do you need a coupon code for the 20% off one item?


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

tracerprix said:


> I don't see any sale on the Feedback stands. Also Do you need a coupon code for the 20% off one item?


The sale is in the current catalog. See pix. I haven't checked online.

Yes, you do need a coupon, or a code and you have to be an REI member. On closer reading, I see that the coupon is for one "full-price" item, so it wouldn't apply to the 20%-off Feedback stands, I guess.

You can also get free shipping if you have it delivered to a local store.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

ahhh that makes sense. I am not a member.

Mike


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll add another vote for the Feedback stand. I've got one of the Pro Elites for home use, we have always used the Ultimate stands (old version of the Feedback) for event support. We do use the Park pro stands (PRS-3) in the shop. I've not used the PRS-25, though; the older Park portables left a lot to be desired. They seem to be stepping up their game, though. That looks like a nice stand. I'm not too crazy about the new head... if you have a road bike with an aero seat post, or especially a tri/tt bike with a super aero post, it makes sense. It's a little more clunky and cumbersome than it needs to be, though, if you're just clamping normal size round posts.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

the recent REI catalog is for the Anniversary sale, which starts Friday the 20th and goes through Mon 30th. Prices will go into effect on the website midnight eastern Friday morning, and coupon works at that point too. Feedback stands are on sale (thus can't be combined with the coupon), and Park stands could be purchased with the coupon for 20% off.


----------



## Porschefan (Jan 14, 2011)

REI website:

http://www.rei.com/product/729321/feedback-sports-pro-elite-bike-repair-stand

Looks like they are not including the tote bag, which SHOULD be there if the original price is $259.

Still, if you pick it up at a local REI avoid shipping, it's probably about as good a price as you'll get.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, I can't say with certainty as I haven't opened one recently, but I am pretty sure these come with the bag. Unfortunately left off the description, though not exactly riveting web coverage.


----------



## tracerprix (Dec 26, 2009)

I just checked today, Feedback Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand is $207.19 on REI. That's the best I've seen.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an old Ultimate Stand which is basically the same as the Feedback.

At least 10 years old and still working very well. Stable with my heaviest bike being 26 pounds.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

Based on many reviews, I ordered the PRS-25 and it should be here in a day or two. I'll post a review once I use it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I bought myself a Park stand 10+ years ago after checking out the options, including the Ultimate, and it's still going strong today. Park has bomber construction, especially if you don't buy their entry level stand. I also like how simple, robust, and capable their clamping system is. Get the Park if you want a stand you can pass on to your kids.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

nevermiss said:


> Based on many reviews, I ordered the PRS-25 and it should be here in a day or two. I'll post a review once I use it.


what reviews? I have only been able to find one or two reviews of the PRS-25, none of which directly compared it to the Feedback Ultimate stand, which is why I was hoping for some real world comparison here.

Many folks seem to have worked with the Feedback Ultimate stand, which has not changed for many years. I do not know anyone that has worked with the supposed new and improved Park PRS-25. :???:


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

motard5 said:


> what reviews? I have only been able to find one or two reviews of the PRS-25, none of which directly compared it to the Feedback Ultimate stand, which is why I was hoping for some real world comparison here.
> 
> Many folks seem to have worked with the Feedback Ultimate stand, which has not changed for many years. I do not know anyone that has worked with the supposed new and improved Park PRS-25. :???:


Hmmmmm........right you are. I thought I saw more, but there are only a couple and no comparisons to the other stand. I wish I had seen this thread before I ordered mine, as I could have ordered the Ultimate for a great savings at REI, I also could have saved more on the Yakima Swing Daddy rack I just got. Well I made up for it by picking up the GoProHD camera on sale at REI!

My PRS-25 will be here Wed. and I'll probably be wrenching on it by the weekend and I'll let you know, but unfortunately I won't be able to offer a comparison.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

PRs 25...Made in the USA in Minnesota.
Feedback Pro Elite...Made in Taiwan.
What else is their to say. You'd sell out A quality American made product because of red anodized tubes and slightly cheaper price???


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> PRs 25...Made in the USA in Minnesota.
> Feedback Pro Elite...Made in Taiwan.
> What else is their to say. You'd sell out A quality American made product because of red anodized tubes and slightly cheaper price???


Did you really need to bump* all *the work stand threads? :skep:


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

Something in all the comparisons that isn't mentioned. You can reread the threads at your leisure and verify. The fact of that ommission, made my bumping warranted.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

My Park Tool PRS 25 had play in the clamp when I mount the bike using the seat post with the clamp jaws in the vertical position. The jaws are an 1/8" lower on the cam handle side. Anybody else have this sag?


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

Saw this post the other day...

I own a PRS-25 and I just bought my girlfriend the Feedback Pro Elite yesterday; we used it today to wrench on her bike - mines @ my house down south. Since I know the Park stand, I like it; using the Feedback isn't the same to me and not as simple - maybe that cuz I know and use the 25 ALL THE TIME - who knows!

Anyway, if my 25 went missing today and I had to replace, I'd buy another of the Park stands and not a Feedback. She likes it just fine though and that's all that matters.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

Since I bought my PRS 25, I have dealt with the Park Tool as a company. I bought my stand off Ebay and got some pre 2010 model. 
Park shipped me out another clamp head because I complained of excessive play in the clamp head. 
The model I got from them was post 2010 when they made the threaded bolt bigger in diameter and fixed all the play issues I saw. They just asked that I shipped my old clamp head back, and they paid for the shipping.
They also sent me a sticker kit for free. They are a great company and take the time to give thoughtful and helpful emails when any questions or concerns arrive from the consumer. And with my experience, they made sure I was happy. 
Apart from the ease of use and quality of the stand, the company is top notch.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

*The prs 25 is so much better, you can't even compare them*



motard5 said:


> Looking to purchase lightweight stand that still has some stability for my 28lb & 18lb bikes. Will take occasionally on the road, and want it to easily fold into the corner.
> 
> Looking for feedback on the Park and Feedback stands. Hoping for feedback from folks that have used BOTH stands in order for a proper comparison. :thumbsup:


I've worked with both stands. I would always pick the prs 25 over the feedback. The way the feedback is designed, it can tip over very easy. The prs 25 distributes weight in such a way, that nothing would knock that thing over when a bike is on it. Hell, I have personally done a chin up on it and I weigh 215. The vise is much better on the prs 25 as well. The company is very easy to deal with if a problem arises. Park is quick to respond to emails and potential problems. Their customer service is first class. In my opinion there is no comparison when it comes to these two. The park is a win win, better quality product, and much better customer service.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

selector said:


> Saw this post the other day...
> 
> I own a PRS-25 and I just bought my girlfriend the Feedback Pro Elite yesterday; we used it today to wrench on her bike - mines @ my house down south. Since I know the Park stand, I like it; using the Feedback isn't the same to me and not as simple - maybe that cuz I know and use the 25 ALL THE TIME - who knows!
> 
> Anyway, if my 25 went missing today and I had to replace, I'd buy another of the Park stands and not a Feedback. She likes it just fine though and that's all that matters.





Shawn Bruderly said:


> Since I bought my PRS 25, I have dealth with the company. I bought my stand of Ebay and got some pre 2010 model. Park shipped me out another clamp head becasue I complained of excessive play in the clamp head.
> The model I got from them was post 2010 when they made the threaded bolt bigger in diameter and fixed all the play issues I saw. The just asked that I shipped my old clamp head back, and they paid for the shipping.
> They also sent me a sticker kit for free. They are a great company and take the time to give thoughtful and helpful emails when any questions or concerns arrive from the consumer. And with my experience, they made sure I was happy.
> Apart from the ease of use and quality of the stand, the company is top notch.





hanklr said:


> I've worked with both stands. I would always pick the prs 25 over the feedback. The way the feedback is designed, it can tip over very easy. The prs 25 distributes weight in such a way, that nothing would knock that thing over when a bike is on it. Hell, I have personally done a chin up on it and I weigh 215. The vise is much better on the prs 25 as well. The company is very easy to deal with if a problem arises. Park is quick to respond to emails and potential problems. Their customer service is first class. In my opinion there is no comparison when it comes to these two. The park is a win win, better quality product, and much better customer service.


I agree with these posts. I actually purchased the Feedback stand prior to owning the PRS-25. For me, it seemed prone to tipping, plus I personally did not care for the clamp. However, I liked the anodized color and this design should work fine on uneven ground, such as a grass or dirt incline or the like. I plan on only using the PRS in the garage or on my back patio, so this was not a vital feature for me.

I also agree with the post regarding Park Tool as a company. They are great to deal with for warranty issues or just general questions.

As for my PRS-25, I have owned it for the last 6 months and it has held up well. I purchased the tool tray, paper towel holder, scale, and wheel truing TS-25 add-on. Although I have yet to take the TS-25 out of the box yet!


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Feedback Pro elite is what I have it's pretty stable and I really like the quick release my friend has the park tools portable one and it's not nearly as stable and takes longer to set up he has been trying to get rid of his park tos stand to get tge feedback stand


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

boomvader said:


> I agree with these posts. I actually purchased the Feedback stand prior to owning the PRS-25. For me, it seemed prone to tipping, plus I personally did not care for the clamp. However, I liked the anodized color and this design should work fine on uneven ground, such as a grass or dirt incline or the like. I plan on only using the PRS in the garage or on my back patio, so this was not a vital feature for me.
> 
> I also agree with the post regarding Park Tool as a company. They are great to deal with for warranty issues or just general questions.
> 
> As for my PRS-25, I have owned it for the last 6 months and it has held up well. I purchased the tool tray, paper towel holder, scale, and wheel truing TS-25 add-on. Although I have yet to take the TS-25 out of the box yet!


Park Tool's tool tray attachment seems more practical than the Feedback Elite. One thing that stands out is park includes a shop towel holder (which I'm constantly wiping my greasy hands when I'm tuning my drivetrain) and the Feedback tray has a coffee cup holder. 
I'm just not the type of guy who liesurely sips coffee when I wrench on my bikes.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

Feedback pro elite.


----------



## patrickdshay (Nov 6, 2013)

*Feedback Sports Pro-Elite Bicycle Repair Stand (In the new "blue' - Red!)*

:thumbsup: I see this is an older post but I just got my pro elite stand today and while a colleague gasped at the price $279 (and alas no bag - but no biggie), I am really pleased with the design, look, and functionality. It footprint is pretty wide but that is not really an issue for me. I would definetely recommend this for the aspiring home mechanic or bike shop.


----------



## JPaul (Sep 18, 2010)

FWIW, if you are deciding to go with a Feedback model, just got REI's latest catalog. 

All Feedback repair stands will be 20% off Nov. 15-24.

I hope that helps someone. It helped me when I was on the market!


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> I'm just not the type of guy who liesurely sips coffee when I wrench on my bikes.


These are for the bike/coffeeshop set. My cousin started one of these 15 years ago, sold it last year. At first, I'd never heard of such a thing, but nowadays they're becoming quite common. I know, most of us drink beer while wrenching bikes, but different strokes for different folks...


----------



## jgutz71 (May 6, 2012)

Just got my Feedback pro-elite in, now I need some tools to go with it...


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

bikefat said:


> These are for the bike/coffeeshop set. My cousin started one of these 15 years ago, sold it last year. At first, I'd never heard of such a thing, but nowadays they're becoming quite common. I know, most of us drink beer while wrenching bikes, but different strokes for different folks...


Porter with undertones of coffee and cocoa. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Hulka (Dec 30, 2013)

I see a lot of people like the Feedback Stand. I do not have the money for one but was looking at the Performance stands or a Parks one. I might be able to swing for the Performance Spin Dr. Pro G3 or the Parks PCS-10. Is the 10 that much better than the 9?


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

Hulka said:


> I see a lot of people like the Feedback Stand. I do not have the money for one but was looking at the Performance stands or a Parks one. I might be able to swing for the Performance Spin Dr. Pro G3 or the Parks PCS-10. Is the 10 that much better than the 9?


I don't know. Try a thread search for it. I'm sure the two have been compared. Otherwise, to proceed with the conversation here will amount to a thread hi-jack. Good luck on your search and buy the best you can afford.


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

I had the PCS-10, it was a good stand, heavier, not as easy to move, definitely not with the bike on it, the clamp is very good, best part of it is the clamp is heavy duty. I have the PRS-25 now, it is a great stand. I've never used a Feeback stand, I see them used often enough to consider against a PCS-10 if I was aiming for a specific price point, however if price point is not a priority the PRS-25 is top notch for sure, sturdy, heavy duty clamp, light, angle of the bike easily adjustable while on the stand, the best, though again I've never used a Feedback.


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

One thing to consider for anyone on the fence choosing between these 2 models is Feedbacks pathetic - non existent customer service. 

Feedback does not answer emails or calls nor realistically supply any spare parts for their stands. The stands work well, but if you ever have any problems or a part breaks you are SOL.


----------



## orbea_rise (Jun 8, 2021)

GrannyGearGnome said:


> PRs 25...Made in the USA in Minnesota.
> Feedback Pro Elite...Made in Taiwan.
> What else is their to say. You'd sell out A quality American made product because of red anodized tubes and slightly cheaper price???


the USA is not the center of the world, many of us don't live there, and we really don't need your nationalistic messages, yes i know they are 10 years old, in the meantime you voted for Trump and you probably think he is still president


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Spooky. I just ordered a PCS-4 for the shop, and this old thread notified.

After owning the Feeback Pro-Elite for many years, the portability, bag, and finish is indeed quality. The problem is that it’s not stable enough to be a proper home stand. Working on anything high torque overwhelms the stand and can tip it over. E-bike? Forgettaboutit. Being the same weight, I can’t imagine the Park PRS-25 much better. These reviews indicate that.

I envisioned I would be utilizing its 6kg lightweight by bringing it to trailheads, on trips etc, but then realized I’m not a World Cup mechanic 🤣. It’s been useful at friend’s homes, but usually we are just working on one bike at a time, using a beefier shop stand.

I’ll keep the Feedback but it will likely just sit in it's case. I hope the PCS-4 proves much more stable.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

motard5 said:


> Spooky. I just ordered a PCS-4 for the shop, and this old thread notified.
> 
> After owning the Feeback Pro-Elite for many years, the portability, bag, and finish is indeed quality. The problem is that it’s not stable enough to be a proper home stand. Working on anything high torque overwhelms the stand and can tip it over. E-bike? Forgettaboutit. Being the same weight, I can’t imagine the Park PRS-25 much better. These reviews indicate that.
> 
> ...


None of these stands are particularly 'good' for "real" work. The most stable for cranking on stuff is probably the extended tripod designs that Park uses on the Team Issue/10.x series stuff. Those are pretty bad for cranking on stuff, too. A bolted-to-the-floor/giant-metal-plate stand is better for heavy work, but that is the trade off here; you simply aren't going to find a portable stand that allows you to put a 30" breaker bar on the bottom bracket without supporting the bike. The adjustable height stands usually allow you to 'cheat' and put a front wheel on the ground, or something like that.

I dislike the small tripod design on the normal Feedback stands, and personally think that only the Sprint is suitable for really going at something, as far as portable stands go. Even still, you need to strap the bike in, and the stand doesn't have any 'normal' way of changing the angle that the bike sits. Not an issue if you are holding it by the fork, but presents a challenge if you clamp it in the other way. You can make an angle adjust that is functional for holding (but not putting any real force into it) by threading a webbing strap/ladder lock through the slot on the folding head, while NOT engaging the t-track on the bottom. The weight of the bike can be used to induce the arm to lean, while the webbing holds it from sliding out/dumping the bike off. This is largely a non-issue, since 99% of the time, the only reason you would want the bike held firm by the rear dropout is to do fork/headset service [NB: maybe adjusting a front brake caliper? Easily done on the ground...].

To be fair: I _do_ use the Sprint to work professionally, and it is the only type of stand that I would carry with me if I had no idea what I was working on (not talking about kids/mass market bikes here, obviously). Personally, whether a Park, Unior, Elite, or Feedback bottom bracket stand wouldn't particularly matter. The Park is fastest/most secure to swap front/rear/9/12/15/20, and can have the angle adjusted/set; the Unior follows closely, at a slight disadvantage. Elite and Feedback both pretty much work identically, other than how you swap axle standards; I would probably choose the Feedback, unless I was working on all the same axle sizes, in which case the Elite is a tiny bit better planned out (including a slight native tilt to the clamp). The Feedback replicates how the through axle would actually clamp onto the frame or fork, which ultimately leaves you with a more stable interface, all else equal.

At home, the convenience of simply using a ceiling lift usually wins out over everything else, other than building up from a bare frame.


----------

